# Earth without water



## xTKsaucex

Just came across these images and thought it was quite enlightening. Just that I thought what earth looked like without water or life would just be unrecognisable rock but forgetting that the continents are raised so actually its more like a bas relief look;


----------



## Jcgrey

I saw a pretty interesting show about this on the NatGeo channel in the US. I beleive it was called "drain the oceans" and was narrated by Avery Brooks.

http://ns2.demonoid.cc/files/details/2151545/005035373920/


----------



## lonely metalhead

Jcgrey said:


> I saw a pretty interesting show about this on the NatGeo channel in the US. I beleive it was called "drain the oceans" and was narrated by Avery Brooks.
> 
> http://ns2.demonoid.cc/files/details/2151545/005035373920/


I saw that exact same show. It funny that I saw this, yesterday I found out that scientists had found an "ocean inside the earth" that's a huge water reservoir under Asia that has the same volume of water as the Atlantic ocean. It was the first time they found a reservoir of that size under the earths mantel.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## tikerkub

Cool pics. But the Earth would look much different if water never existed, since there would be no geologic erosion as we know it.


----------



## Escape Artist

tikerkub said:


> Cool pics. But the Earth would look much different if water never existed, since there would be no geologic erosion as we know it.


Of course.

But this is a "what if right now" series.


----------



## diamondheart89

I have a raging urge to smoosh it and reshape it into smoothness. Very interesting pictures!


----------



## Classified

tikerkub said:


> Cool pics. But the Earth would look much different if water never existed, since there would be no geologic erosion as we know it.


And no atmosphere... the wind will eventually blow sand and rocks around to be more like Mars.

Cool pictures though. It makes you think that you are an astronaut that traveled far away from Earth, and when you return, this is what is there.


----------



## demureCat

Seems the topography is greatly exaggerated. I suspect a single pixel in those images is tens of miles wide. Ocean floors, five and six miles deep, would barely resolve.

I have heard if you were to carve mountain ranges into a desktop globe they would be about as rough as the ridges of your fingerprints.

Make me feel small.


----------

